# The Interconnect and Power Cable Thread.



## preproman

I'm in the market to upgrade my interconnects (XLR) and powercables.  Not that I'm a firm believer in cable magic.  I still want to have solid performing cables.  I'm tweaking my setup and have to decide to go with either silver cables for it's "supposed" transparency, copper cables or copper coater silver.  Also good performing power cables and a very good Diigatal Coax (BNC) cable are needed.
  
 Suggestions of Interconnect and power cable makers are welcome regardless of cost.  So far I have:
  
 Blu Jean Cable
 Mono Price 
 Kimber Kable
 White Zombie Audio
 Synergistic Research
 Triodewire Labs
 Esemble Cable
 Acoustic Revive
 Skywire Audio
 Townshend Cable
 Cabledyne Cable  http://www.cabledyne.com/
 Signal Cable
 Dynamic Design Cable
 Crimson RM Music Link Cable
 Van Den Hul Cables
 VH Audio Cables
 Shunyata Research
 Purist Audio Design
 Decware's Silver Teflon Power Cord
 Neotech cable
 DH Labs Silver Sonic Cables  http://www.silversonic.com/docs/index.html
 Slinkylinks Hi Fi Audio Cables
 Anti-Cables
 WyWires
 MG Audio Design
 Artisan Silver Cables  http://www.artisansilvercables.com/headphone.htm
 HiDiamond Cables http://www.hidiamond.eu/en/index.html


----------



## blitzxgene

For all that is holy this: http://www.cabledyne.com/xlr-cables.html    http://www.cabledyne.com/power-cord.html
  
 Reason why is that I read this review: http://www.audiokarma.org/forums/showthread.php?t=512347
  
 Can't go wrong with 6N silver everywhere.


----------



## Hun7er

For interconnect I suggest Acoustic Revive 1.0PA, Audioprana (a french maker) or, Goldmund Interconnect or Vovox
  
 For speaker cableI suggest Acoustic Revive SPC-PA, Nirvana S-X Ltd or Kubala Sosna Fascination.
  
 For power cable suggest 1877 Phono Legion or Acoustic Revive Power Reference.


----------



## mcullinan

Check out this guy for power cords! Reasonable prices and nice bump in SQ.
 http://triodewirelabs.com


----------



## LugBug1

I've always used Atlas, Chord and Van den hul cables. The VDH D-102 MkIII is my favourite choice of interconnect. As far as power cables go, I've not heard any benefit at all and would recommend using a power conditioner/filter instead. 
  
 I would personally stay clear of Russ Andrews as they are far too over priced.


----------



## MickeyVee

My entire A/V system is wired up with Signal Cable (power, analog, Coax, HDMI, Optical) end to end.  Tried everything else including Nordost and Signal suits the bill for me.  Very pleased. Seems to be best bang for the buck along with Blue Jean Cables. Service has always been incredible.
 http://www.signalcable.com


----------



## blasjw

FWIW, I've had good experiences with Emotiva X series & Hosa interconnects.  Both seem to offer pretty decent cables that aren't too expensive.
  
http://www.hosatech.com/cable_selector.php?type=68662&terminal1=68628&terminal2=68547&length=
http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/interconnects/products/xlr


----------



## blasjw

Oh, I see we're talking power cables too.  I've been using the Emotiva X-Series power cables which are also nice and don't break the bank:
http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/x-series/products/xiec
  
 And, I'm running them from an Emotiva CMX-6 "Precision Common Mode AC Line Filter & Power Distribution System"
http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/accessories/products/cmx6


----------



## preproman

blitzxgene said:


> For all that is holy this: http://www.cabledyne.com/xlr-cables.html    http://www.cabledyne.com/power-cord.html
> 
> Reason why is that I read this review: http://www.audiokarma.org/forums/showthread.php?t=512347
> 
> Can't go wrong with 6N silver everywhere.


 
  
 Nice review on these.


----------



## preproman

mcullinan said:


> Check out this guy for power cords! Reasonable prices and nice bump in SQ.
> http://triodewirelabs.com


 
 Good prices on these


----------



## preproman

mickeyvee said:


> My entire A/V system is wired up with Signal Cable (power, analog, Coax, HDMI, Optical) end to end.  Tried everything else including Nordost and Signal suits the bill for me.  Very pleased. Seems to be best bang for the buck along with Blue Jean Cables. Service has always been incredible.
> http://www.signalcable.com


 
 Looking at these aswell.


----------



## brunk

+1 on the Cabledyne and VH cables.


----------



## preproman

.


----------



## BournePerfect

I've been using these Decware's for years: http://www.decware.com/newsite/powercords.htm I've only compared them to a few different aftermarket cords however-but these were an improvement everytime. Basically better transparency, and a less congested sound (i.e. soundstage) is what I notice every time. I also really like their pure silver RCA's-I'm sure Steve would make you some XLRs if you asked...
  
 -Daniel


----------



## preproman

That's a really good price for that cable.  Are there anymore reviews on it?


----------



## blitzxgene

bourneperfect said:


> I've been using these Decware's for years: http://www.decware.com/newsite/powercords.htm I've only compared them to a few different aftermarket cords however-but these were an improvement everytime. Basically better transparency, and a less congested sound (i.e. soundstage) is what I notice every time. I also really like their pure silver RCA's-I'm sure Steve would make you some XLRs if you asked...
> 
> -Daniel


 
  
 Wow, those cables look to be a great deal. Also interested in any reviews.


----------



## Lenni

http://www.audiorevelation.com/cre/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=296


----------



## BournePerfect

You can check Decware's forums for user reviews there-I'm not sure if there are any. I know there's a pretty big thread on the RCA-s though.
 Being a pretty small, direct sale company, I doubt there's much in the way of reviews out there. Steve's a pretty down to earth, stand up guy though-and I wouldn't hesitate recommending his stuff to first timers.
  
 Personally I haven't tried a lot of interconnect cable rolling or headphone cable rolling-but in my limited experience I haven't noticed much improvements if any. OTOH-I was VERY surprised at the differences between aftermarket power cables with different gear of mine-especially since I didn't hear much from the aforementioned IC/HP cables. YMMV.
  
 -Daniel


----------



## Greed

I use a variety of different stuff but right now the best IC's I've heard for silver is the Acoustic Zen Silver Reference II. Quite expensive, but again these are serious cables for only those that are willing to shell out the price. There are a variety of used ones on Agon from time to time. 
  
 I've built the exact same cable that AZ builds using Neotech NEI-1002. That is the exact same wire they use, with of course their own twist. From the reviews I've read they are basically the same sonically. Even going the DIY route isn't cheap. 
  
 My everyday cables varies as well, but I've owned Signal Cable, Wireworld (one of my favorites for people on a budget), Trevor's cables (formerly Norse Audio), DH Labs, and Acoustic Revive. I've demoed a bunch, and like many others the differences are not huge. Just like swapping headphone cables you aren't going to hear a drastic difference, but it will be there subtly. 
  
 For power cords, I like VH Audio, Neotech, and DH Labs. If you want something that is really hard to beat for the price, try DH Labs Power Plus cables. They are reviewed well, and match up with that $1000 snake oil crap.


----------



## Radio_head

I have a cable box tucked away in a dark corner of my basement.  I'm pretty sure the cables are breeding because every time I go down there it seems like there are a few more I never bought.  As is always the case, I typically have every cable other than the one I need at any given moment, and all the cables have tangled together to form one monstrous super-cable (think Bizarro Captain Planet) that looks like the Flying Spaghetti Monster and has measurable brain waves.  I'd kill it before it has the chance to become fully independent and throttle me in my sleep but I don't know which plug to pull.
  
 Some of the brands for my IC's/power cord/speaker cables box include:
  
 Redco 
 Monoprice
 BJC
 Anti-Cables
 DNM
 Nordost Freys (treacherous though they are)
 Slinkylinks
  
 I had some stealth cables too but I can't find them.  I thought of buying Enigma but I couldn't figure them out.


----------



## preproman

lenni said:


> http://www.audiorevelation.com/cre/product_info.php?cPath=24&products_id=296


 
 Bringing Music to Life.  That's what I like to hear.  That will be the motto of my new DAC  "Brings The Music To Life"  That's sure nuff what it does.  If cables can do that as well - Heck looks like a win, win.  I wonder how much something that looks as good as those cables cost..


----------



## Greed

preproman said:


> Bringing Music to Life.  That's what I like to hear.  That will be the motto of my new DAC  "Brings The Music To Life"  That's sure nuff what it does.  If cables can do that as well - Heck looks like a win, win.  I wonder how much something that looks as good as those cables cost..


 
  
 Crystal Cables are some of the most expensive cables on the market I believe. Prices range from 500-10000, I believe.


----------



## pdrm360

mickeyvee said:


> My entire A/V system is wired up with Signal Cable (power, analog, Coax, HDMI, Optical) end to end.  Tried everything else including Nordost and Signal suits the bill for me.  Very pleased. Seems to be best bang for the buck along with Blue Jean Cables. Service has always been incredible.
> http://www.signalcable.com


 
  
 Their prices are really fair. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## preproman

greed said:


> Crystal Cables are some of the most expensive cables on the market I believe. Prices range from 500-10000, I believe.


 
  
 Good Grief.  Stealth cables are pretty expensive as well.


----------



## preproman

What benefits does sold core interconnects have over stranded if any?


----------



## Greed

preproman said:


> What benefits does sold core interconnects have over stranded if any?


 
  
 From what I understand, solid core offers superior signal. This is definitely delving into the sound science territory but that is what I've read. There are arguments for litz, stranded, and solid core - so I don't think one is better than the other. I can say that the solid core cables I've heard are more focused and fuller sounding. That seems to coincide with the signal argument. 
  
 OTOH, solid core can be very difficult to work with, and use. They are much more rigid in construction and can break if they are bent. Also, it seems more studios use stranded because it is more flexible and durable.


----------



## Happy Camper

Silverfi Rumi ICs Best I've heard to date. Solid silver but very flexible. 

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/672213/silverfi-d-2-vs-oyaide-dr-510-digital-cables-silverfi-spirit-sg-vs-rumi-sg-interconnects-review

http://www.silverfi.com/index.html


----------



## Silent One

I've no hard recommendations. But, I've long enjoyed reading Steve's papers over at Empirical Audio. It's January... got tea?
  
http://www.empiricalaudio.com/computer-audio/technical-papers/


----------



## gjc11028

preproman said:


> Good Grief.  Stealth cables are pretty expensive as well.




I have heard different levels of the crystal cables in a friend's system, up to the ultras, and they are very good. But the price range is large, but so is what you get. It would help if you provided some idea on price. And then think about buying used.


----------



## HI-BIT

Have not been into cables for many years. Many of the more expensive brands are pure silver which sounds far better than commonly used silver plated copper (cheap Mil Spec wire). Just make sure that you are getting pure silver, 5-7 nines purity and NO plating!


----------



## Speedskater

'preproman' you could have stopped at the first 3 cables on your list.
  
 Blu Jean Cable
 Mono Price 
 Kimber Kable


----------



## preproman

hi-bit said:


> Have not been into cables for many years. Many of the more expensive brands are pure silver which sounds far better than commonly used silver plated copper (cheap Mil Spec wire). Just make sure that you are getting pure silver, 5-7 nines purity and NO plating!


 
  
 Gotcha..


----------



## preproman

speedskater said:


> 'preproman' you could have stopped at the first 3 cables on your list.
> 
> Blu Jean Cable
> Mono Price
> Kimber Kable


 
  
 Ha ha ha - I knew someone would say that..


----------



## Lenni

preproman said:


> Ha ha ha - I knew someone would say that..


 
 yeah, there's always one or two thickos around...


----------



## BournePerfect

preproman said:


> Ha ha ha - I knew someone would say that..


 
  
 Yep-just suprised it took so long...
  
 -Daniel


----------



## Articnoise

LessLoss dfpc signature is a really good power cable. Not cheap but have a so full and beautiful sound. Numerous reviews here http://www.lessloss.com/reviews.html?p=213


----------



## preproman

Been wondering if there is a difference in SQ between a S/PDiF 75 ohm BNC and a 110 ohm AES/EBU cable?  Both will use the same S/PDiF receiver in the DAC correct?


----------



## Lenni

greed said:


> Crystal Cables are some of the most expensive cables on the market I believe. Prices range from 500-10000, I believe.


 
  
 that's correct. but you don't have to spend thousands for the best, unless you have a system that reflect the cost of the cables (or you can afford it). the diamond piccolo is almost as good as their top of the line - the main difference is the wire gauge.
  
 I rather spend $500 on something that I know I'm going to get good result, than $300 on something else that might give little to no result. buying audio cables is tricky.
  
 compared to the other components in my system it was worth every cent, and some.


----------



## gjc11028

lenni said:


> that's correct. but you don't have to spend thousands for the best, unless you have a system that reflect the cost of the cables (or you can afford it). the diamond piccolo is almost as good as their top of the line - the main difference is the wire gauge.
> 
> I rather spend $500 on something that I know I'm going to get good result, than $300 on something else that might give little to no result. buying audio cables is tricky.
> 
> compared to the other components in my system it was worth every cent, and some.




While I would never argue that the differences between cable levels is proportionate the price difference, the bottom is not almost as good as the top or even a couple rung s under the top. Preproman has a very resolving dac and and a good amp that will show the differences in cables. I would not suggest that he spend for the top levels either, but I think they are different.


----------



## NinjaHamster

I really like the Black Cat Lectraline interconnects and speaker cables (by Chris Sommogivo).  Very high value for money:
  
 http://www.stereolab.us/lectraline-2/


----------



## Lenni

gjc11028 said:


> While I would never argue that the differences between cable levels is proportionate the price difference, the bottom is not almost as good as the top or even a couple rung s under the top. Preproman has a very resolving dac and and a good amp that will show the differences in cables. I would not suggest that he spend for the top levels either, but I think they are different.


 
  
 for sure, but I think it may depends and varies from cable to cable. for example, is possible that there's quite a difference between Nordost's entry cables to their top line.
  
 I haven't tried the other Crystal's cables (can't afford it) so I can't say what difference is between them, but I read a couple of articles where it was compared. Standard or Piccolo
  
 regardless, compared to some other cables I tried, including Nordost, Piccolo's remains very good value for money.
  
 [edit: I'd like to add that the cost of some of these top cables is outrageous and a shame]


----------



## blasjw

What about Better Cables or Moon Audio?  I wonder if they're any good?
  
http://bettercables.com/collections/audio-cables
http://www.moon-audio.com/audio-cables.html?manufacturer=57


----------



## blasjw

And, why not Cardas?:
  
http://www.cardas.com/cables.php


----------



## Greed

Cardas are too slow and sluggish for my tastes. They are extremely laid back sounding cables. Definitely not something I want it a highly resolving chain. Haven't tried bettercables or Moon Audio interconnects, but there headphone cables are pretty good. My 2c


----------



## preproman

preproman said:


> Been wondering if there is a difference in SQ between a S/PDiF 75 ohm BNC and a 110 ohm AES/EBU cable?  Both will use the same S/PDiF receiver in the DAC correct?


 
  
 Bump...


----------



## HI-BIT

AES/EBU is a 110 Ohm balanced line that typically has lower noise due to common mode rejection.
  
 S/PDIF is 75 Ohm single ended with less noise immunity.
  
 I have used both connections on my previous DACs with little sonic difference (unless you are running long cables). Then there is USB... .


----------



## tgx78

order of my preference on my Magnepan system with ExaSound E20 > XPA-1s>Storatos Speaker Cable:
  
 1. Tara Labs 0.8EX RCA
 2. HiDiamond 8 RCA, High Fidelity CT-1 RCA(tie)
 3. JPS labs Superconductor 3 XLR
 4. Gabriel Gold Reflection V2 RCA
 5. Cardas Clear XLR
 6. Supra Sword IXLR 
 7. ClearDay Silver RCA
 8. DH Labs Revelation RCA silver
 9. Kimber Hero RCA
 10. anti-cable


----------



## feverfive

mickeyvee said:


> My entire A/V system is wired up with Signal Cable (power, analog, Coax, HDMI, Optical) end to end.  Tried everything else including Nordost and Signal suits the bill for me.  Very pleased. Seems to be best bang for the buck along with Blue Jean Cables. Service has always been incredible.
> http://www.signalcable.com


 
  
 I've also dealt with Signal Cable, and agree that they make a great product, no hype, and with great service.  They are definitely worth a look in the very least.


----------



## Baamx2

Best I've ever had (and still do) Deltec Black Slink. A rare vintage set but nothing sounds quite like them.


----------



## minimus

I have owned or demo'd a lot of interconnects and power corrds in both my headphone and speaker rigs.  The best sounding interconnects I have used are Crimson Music Links.  Austin Hi Fi sends out demos and they are not ridiculously expensive.  The second best were WyWires, which are more expensive than the Crimson Music Links.  If you want something cheaper, Clear Day Cables interconnects are quite good for the money (~$150).  I have owned Purist Audio Design, Tara Labs, Gabriel Gold, Cardas -- none were nearly as good as the Crimsons.
  
 The best power cords I have owned are Mojo Audio Enigmas. I also own a few Triode Wire Labs cords, which are somewhat warmer sounding but don't sound as extended as the Mojo cords. (Overall, I have found that power cords make a bigger difference to sound quality per dollar spent than interconnects, where differences between good and great are usually fairly subtle.)
  
 Hands down, the best speaker cable I have owned are the Clear Day Cables Double Shotguns.  The owner of Clear Day, Paul Laudati, is a really great guy who lends out his cables without even taking a credit card or deposit from customers.


----------



## minimus

hi-bit said:


> AES/EBU is a 110 Ohm balanced line that typically has lower noise due to common mode rejection.
> 
> S/PDIF is 75 Ohm single ended with less noise immunity.
> 
> I have used both connections on my previous DACs with little sonic difference (unless you are running long cables). Then there is USB... .


 
  
 I have tried both the S/PDIF and AES/EBU inputs from the same output on my Perfect Wave DAC and like the AES/EBU connection better -- resolution is a little better than through the S/PDIF input.
  
 I demo'd quite a few digital cables from the Cable Company, including Shunyata Zitron, Analysis Plus, Harmonic Technology, and Wireworld.  The best (by far) was also the least expensive -- the DH Labs Silver Sonic D-110.  Much better than the others.


----------



## Viper2005

Question for you guys that have your rigs in a stack.  Where can one get cables that are short, like, 9" or so (balanced)?  
 I noticed the companies that are mentioned here don't offer anything shorter than 2 ft


----------



## tgx78

viper2005 said:


> Question for you guys that have your rigs in a stack.  Where can one get cables that are short, like, 9" or so (balanced)?
> I noticed the companies that are mentioned here don't offer anything shorter than 2 ft


 
  
http://schiit.com/products/pyst-cables


----------



## Greed

viper2005 said:


> Question for you guys that have your rigs in a stack.  Where can one get cables that are short, like, 9" or so (balanced)?
> I noticed the companies that are mentioned here don't offer anything shorter than 2 ft


 
  
 A lot of times, these smaller companies will accommodate custom lengths if you just contact them directly. I've ordered custom lengths from a variety of companies mentioned here. I've also had luck contacting some of the headphone cable companies popular here that can do custom length interconnects using similar or even the same wire, geometry, design, etc. as their headphone cables.


----------



## preproman

minimus said:


> I have tried both the S/PDIF and AES/EBU inputs from the same output on my Perfect Wave DAC and like the AES/EBU connection better -- resolution is a little better than through the S/PDIF input.
> 
> I demo'd quite a few digital cables from the Cable Company, including Shunyata Zitron, Analysis Plus, Harmonic Technology, and Wireworld.  The best (by far) was also the least expensive -- the DH Labs Silver Sonic D-110.  Much better than the others.


 
  


minimus said:


> I have owned or demo'd a lot of interconnects and power corrds in both my headphone and speaker rigs.  The best sounding interconnects I have used are Crimson Music Links.  Austin Hi Fi sends out demos and they are not ridiculously expensive.  The second best were WyWires, which are more expensive than the Crimson Music Links.  If you want something cheaper, Clear Day Cables interconnects are quite good for the money (~$150).  I have owned Purist Audio Design, Tara Labs, Gabriel Gold, Cardas -- none were nearly as good as the Crimsons.
> 
> The best power cords I have owned are Mojo Audio Enigmas. I also own a few Triode Wire Labs cords, which are somewhat warmer sounding but don't sound as extended as the Mojo cords. (Overall, I have found that power cords make a bigger difference to sound quality per dollar spent than interconnects, where differences between good and great are usually fairly subtle.)
> 
> Hands down, the best speaker cable I have owned are the Clear Day Cables Double Shotguns.  The owner of Clear Day, Paul Laudati, is a really great guy who lends out his cables without even taking a credit card or deposit from customers.


 
  
  
 Good stuff here....   I will look into the Crimson Music Links..


----------



## a1uc

Cullen Cable  Gold or Crossover series  both worth every cent


----------



## blasjw

I just stumbled across this website hplaudio.com which looks to have some nice custom interconnects.  
 "HPL Audio is exclusively Chris_Himself from Head-Fi, all cables are now produced in-house!"
  
 I wonder if these are any good?  The pure silver ones are enticing.


----------



## fenderf4i

blasjw said:


> I just stumbled across this website hplaudio.com which looks to have some nice custom interconnects.
> "HPL Audio is exclusively Chris_Himself from Head-Fi, all cables are now produced in-house!"
> 
> I wonder if these are any good?  The pure silver ones are enticing.




I have some silver plated copper wire on order from him right now to build myself an interconnect, I'm looking forward to it arriving. He's been great to deal with so far.


----------



## realkandar

refer permission. cause in world of audio... i like interconnect. where i make test and DIY audio cable by my self and sometimes with my team.


----------



## Happy Camper

Hey prepro,

Silver-Fi may be bringing their ICs (balanced) back through the US for review if your interested. I'd highly recommend trying them. He also has a prototype USB done in pure silver that may be ready now.


----------



## realkandar

hai all
 as we know that the pure silver cable is the first best choice for signal cable. i have question about interconnect cable. does we don't have international standard (ISO) for build or make interconnect from pure silver? and if the some company or diyer make pure silver cable? why still have diffrent character when the cable transport the signal from source to audio.
 what i talking about is the pure silver cable.
 if i want build cable to get the flat, netral sound like as the recording. that has any material to mixing with the silver plated.
 thank you if you appreciated to answer.


----------



## brunk

realkandar said:


> hai all
> as we know that the pure silver cable is the first best choice for signal cable. i have question about interconnect cable. does we don't have international standard (ISO) for build or make interconnect from pure silver? and if the some company or diyer make pure silver cable? why still have diffrent character when the cable transport the signal from source to audio.
> what i talking about is the pure silver cable.
> if i want build cable to get the flat, netral sound like as the recording. that has any material to mixing with the silver plated.
> thank you if you appreciated to answer.


 
 If you want to DIY an interconnect, then the best method with common tools and materials is typically to get the smallest gauge you can find, 24-30AWG for example. Dielectric of choice is teflon tubing. Then you would twist the pair by hand with atleast 3 twists per inch, and optionally wrap it with a shield of mesh or foil.


----------



## realkandar

brunk said:


> If you want to DIY an interconnect, then the best method with common tools and materials is typically to get the smallest gauge you can find, 24-30AWG for example. Dielectric of choice is teflon tubing. Then you would twist the pair by hand with atleast 3 twists per inch, and optionally wrap it with a shield of mesh or foil.


 
 thank you brunk for the answer.
 i'm very interesting with audio cable, but still have a lot of different opinions at out there. so i get the answer by my self. does the same cable will have different produce sound character if play from different source?
 for now, i have my project to make audio cable "interconnect".
 hope one day i can share with head fi member. thank you.


----------



## preproman

happy camper said:


> Hey prepro,
> 
> Silver-Fi may be bringing their ICs (balanced) back through the US for review if your interested. I'd highly recommend trying them. He also has a prototype USB done in pure silver that may be ready now.


 
 Would be happy to.  I've narrowed my decision down to Cabledyne Cables


----------



## Greeni

What would you guys recommend as cost effective choice for long run of interconnects (say 12 foot or above) ?
  
 Thank for advice


----------



## preproman

greeni said:


> What would you guys recommend as cost effective choice for long run of interconnects (say 12 foot or above) ?
> 
> Thank for advice


 
  
 Blue Jeans Cable..   http://www.bluejeanscable.com/  (cost effective).


----------



## Speedskater

In the above two links all I see is nonsense where the specs are supposed to be.
  
_These are what good cable specs look like:_
  

*LC-1 Audio Cable Specs:**Physical Characteristics:*Center Conductor - Solid Bare Copper, 25 AWGDielectric - Nitrogen-Injected Low-Density PolyethyleneShield - Braid/Braid, 98% coverage, bare copperOuter diameter - .305 inch*Certifications:*UL Listing: YesNEC Rating: CM (Communications rated; suitable for residential and commercial in-wall installation)*Electrical Characteristics:*Capacitance, conductor to shield: 12.2 pF/ftResistance, center conductor: 34 ohms/1000 feetResistance, shield: 1.7 ohms/1000 feet


----------



## tgx78

I have used over 20+ different interconnects in last few years. The best one in my system was $4900 high fidelity CT-1U.. Followed by hidiamond XLR3 ($2500).. With this two, You don't really need a high resolving setup to hear the differences.


----------



## Greed

tgx78 said:


> I have used over 20+ different interconnects in last few years. The best one in my system was $4900 high fidelity CT-1U.. Followed by hidiamond XLR3 ($2500).. With this two, You don't really need a high resolving setup to hear the differences.


 
  
 This has to be a joke right?


----------



## tgx78

greed said:


> This has to be a joke right?


 i am not joking..

I have magnepan 3.6r with custom crossover. 
Interconnects go between my DAC and monoblocks. I also had few interconnects costing less than $300 (morrow, clear day, dh labs, jps labs) that sounded pretty good but with high fidelity, hidiamond and teo in place, it was more like a component upgrade. 
If you are near vancouver bc i would love to demo how different cables sounds for you non believers out there.


----------



## Greed

tgx78 said:


> i am not joking..
> 
> I have magnepan 3.6r with custom crossover.
> Interconnects go between my DAC and monoblocks. I also had few interconnects costing less than $300 (morrow, clear day, dh labs, jps labs) that sounded pretty good but with high fidelity, hidiamond and teo in place, it was more like a component upgrade.
> If you are near vancouver bc i would love to demo how different cables sounds for you non believers out there.


 
  
 Oh, I'm a believer - but the idea that a not-so revealing system will allow you to accurately distinguish between interconnects is what I have a hard time believing.


----------



## tgx78

greed said:


> Oh, I'm a believer - but the idea that a not-so revealing system will allow you to accurately distinguish between interconnects is what I have a hard time believing.


Ok i should've been little more clearer. 
Not so resolving system i mentioned is based on my friends benchmark dac2 -> forgot the headphone amp's name -> hd800 / lcd2 / lcd3 setup so i retract what i said. It was just not as resolving compared to my setup.. My rig is also not a huge $$ system either compared to some crazy ultra fi $100k setup my friends have.


----------



## Tony1110

greed said:


> This has to be a joke right?




Precisely my reaction


----------



## Solrighal

Can anyone tell me whether there is a lot to be gained from using higher quality interconnect to go from the DAC to amp? I assume there is as I do believe in cables generally but I've never owned a stand-alone DAC before and I'm getting one this week. If they do make a difference I'm looking for something as transparent as possible for preferably less than $60 and it must be as transparent as possible. I have some in use right now which could be swapped if any of then we're deemed suitable. I've got Furukawa (showing my age there), Linn Black Series, Cambridge Audio, Audioquest something or other, Chord.

I would think this might well be the most important cable in the chain but I'm not sure.


----------



## VTHokie83

Volex 17604 power cables.
  
 A very well thought of and priced power cable is the NOS Volex 17604s. They have not been manufactured for some time, and when they do appear under on eBay under the Volex name they can go upwards of $30 per cable. But you can also find them on eBay in the guise of Sun server power cables. These are the thick first generation of Volex 17604, the Sun part number is 180-1097-02 X311L. I see them on eBay all of the time using the "Sun X311L" search, there are 15 or so up right now, including a lot of 8 for about $4 per cable. I bought 6 earlier for $20 and that included shipping. A steal I thought, and I have no complaints at all.
  
 Newark also appears to have them as well, but judging from the pictures they are the later revisions of this cable.....much thinner. I have no idea if they are the same in overall sonic performance, and have never used them. http://www.newark.com/volex/17604/power-cord-nema5-15p-iec-c13-2m/dp/93K2606?CMP=KNC-GPLA


----------



## screwdriver

im using harmonic technology fantasy AC10 power cables for the dac /preamp and amp - power cord is about $200 each used
 for interconnects im using soundsilver trilogy II Cu interconnects  approx $129 1m pair


----------



## zachchen1996

Any thoughts on MG Audio Design and WyWires? Both seem to get plenty of praise.


----------



## preproman

New to the list:
  
 Artisan Silver Cables  http://www.artisansilvercables.com/headphone.htm
  
 HiDiamond Cables http://www.hidiamond.eu/en/index.html


----------



## richard51

Dear friends my experience with cable interconnect is simple and at no cost.... I replace the schiit interconnect with a Morrow cable interconnect....I must say that it was night and day .... the soundstage was improved without any doubt possible , the clarity, the details, and the body of sound....I have bought the least expansive ma1 Morrow cable.... it was one of my best move in audio.... Best regards
  
 p.s.  My own ears listen to the break in process .... i cross hell crap sound to the peak of heaven....


----------



## Redcarmoose

Cable Inventory

Virtual Dynamics Master Series RCA interconnects
Electra Glide Audio Reference Glide-Reference Standard "Fatboy" Power Cord
Electra Glide Audio Epiphany X2 Power Cord



Nice to see an interconnect and power-cord thread here. I feel it is really amp dependent on PCs. Some amps respond some don't. Some do a little, some do a lot.

I saw a really cool device made where you could match RCA connectors male and female then connect to a mini plug essentially connecting a device with a mini plug into an amp with no power cord at all. I have found a place to buy the parts so it is a new project. I call it the interconnect less interconnect. 


I started borrowing different interconnects and testing them, not thinking they could make a difference but in the end they do. (sometimes) LOL


----------



## richard51

redcarmoose said:


> Cable Inventory
> 
> Virtual Dynamics Master Series RCA interconnects
> Electra Glide Audio Reference Glide-Reference Standard "Fatboy" Power Cord
> ...


 

 I think that its a good point....The quality of amping will play a big role....but i have a good system, not at all very high end and too costly and the difference are not subtle but very clear.... best regards


----------



## Rico613

The best thing I did to improve my sound quality was to move my stereo to another room and away from my TV, X-box, DVD, home theater amp, computer, powered speakers, and satellite box!!


----------



## VTHokie83

Richard51,
  
 My experience is similar to yours. After doing quite of bit of research, I replaced all of my standard and existing interconnects with the Morrow cables, and I could not be happier with the decision.....to the point that I have stopped looking further for better cables. I instead focus on the OpAmp and tube rolling for the Maverick Audio D2 DAC, and the Bob Latino VTA ST-120....and speaker cables for the Thiels. These give more noticeable sonic changes IMHO.
  
 I went with the Morrow DIG1 digital interconnects to feed the D2, and added two pairs of MA1 analog interconnects from Morrow Audio to drive the Magni headphone and ST-120 amps. The price to performance is utterly ridiculous, ultimate combined costs for all 3 pairs was just a little over $110. This is of course is with their discounted prices, which they run all of the time.
  
 For example they have one meter pairs of the MA1 analog interconnects for 50% discount at $29.98 on sale as I right this, in MY opinion one of the great values in audio. Here is the link for anyone wanting to look into them http://www.morrowaudio.com/ma1interconnect.htm


----------



## VTHokie83

......uhhhhh that would be "write" this, ah all of that higher education down the drain!


----------



## richard51

vthokie83 said:


> Richard51,
> 
> My experience is similar to yours. After doing quite of bit of research, I replaced all of my standard and existing interconnects with the Morrow cables, and I could not be happier with the decision.....to the point that I have stopped looking further for better cables. I instead focus on the OpAmp and tube rolling for the Maverick Audio D2 DAC, and the Bob Latino VTA ST-120....and speaker cables for the Thiels. These give more noticeable sonic changes IMHO.
> 
> ...


 

 Dear VThookie83,
 I understand you perfectly....The difference is audible and surprizing.....I am curious to have your impressions of the DG1...
 Its an optical cable... zero -one, zero-0ne... I am sceptic for digital cable difference interconnection... Do you think that only  the DG1 made a difference ? i am convinced for the Ma1 interconnect , and partake your impressions, but Have you made an experience? is the DG1 only made a difference? thanks for your opinion.... best regards


----------



## VTHokie83

Richard51,
  
 Let me say that I am one who believes that cables (yes even digital coax cables) DO make a difference in the listening experience.....and I do have a degree in engineering, so I understand the science that would suggest that there is no difference in them. But I am not going to go into too much detail here, lest the thread degrade with the pro and con posts. For me there was a subtle sonic improvement from the DIG1s.
  
 Was this improvement as great as that seen from the addition of the MA1s? from the tube or OpAmp upgrades in the Maverick D2? from the tube or capacitor upgrades in the ST-120? from the Vampire Wire or Anti-Cables speaker wire? or from an electronic component upgrade?.....definitely not.
  
 Was this improvement on a par with the upgrade to the Volex 17604 power cables? with the addition of a better equipment stand (no metal)? with installing a better power strip? with re-routing cables so that they did not lay across or cross each other?.....absolutely. And taken in whole, all of those subtle changes added up to a much more noticeable change.


----------



## richard51

vthokie83 said:


> Richard51,
> 
> Let me say that I am one who believes that cables (yes even digital coax cables) DO make a difference in the listening experience.....and I do have a degree in engineering, so I understand the science that would suggest that there is no difference in them. But I am not going to go into too much detail here, lest the thread degrade with the pro and con posts. For me there was a subtle sonic improvement from the DIG1s.
> 
> ...


 

 Thank you for your kind explanation and opinion.... i will definitevely try the DG1....I have ask my question not for  debating but out of my ignorance and i appreciate your experience and reply.... best regards to you


----------



## VTHokie83

Richard51,
  
 Your question was absolutely fine, it's just that I have seen many other threads hijacked by those who will say that cables make no sonic difference versus those that say they do make a difference.....and back and forth it goes. Instead of letting each determine for themselves, they seem bent on convincing everyone that their opinion is correct.
  
 For me cables do make a noticeable repeatable difference (some more than others), and upgrading cables makes sense to me. However to others they make no difference at all, and to spend money on cables for them would be a waste of time and resources. That's what is terrific about this hobby we love, we all have to find what sounds best to us.....and if we're lucky (as I have been) we'll find some great people to guide us along the way with good information.


----------



## richard51

vthokie83 said:


> Richard51,
> 
> Your question was absolutely fine, it's just that I have seen many other threads hijacked by those who will say that cables make no sonic difference versus those that say they do make a difference.....and back and forth it goes. Instead of letting each determine for themselves, they seem bent on convincing everyone that their opinion is correct.
> 
> For me cables do make a noticeable repeatable difference (some more than others), and upgrading cables makes sense to me. However to others they make no difference at all, and to spend money on cables for them would be a waste of time and resources. That's what is terrific about this hobby we love, we all have to find what sounds best to us.....and if we're lucky (as I have been) we'll find some great people to guide us along the way with good information.


 

 I like your voice and tolerance.... Thanks....


----------



## Redcarmoose

If possibly by chance or true audio fate, when the time is right more will be revealed as to the nature and perception of sound reproduction. Cables make a difference when certain perimeters are in place.


----------



## Rico613

Just a thought . . .
  
 Some want to believe that high-end cables (expensive) cables don't make a difference, then logically cheap cables shouldn't make a difference either, right?  There are lots of cables for under $10 at Monoprice!


----------



## richard51

for me i decided the problem will be solved if i listen two different cable.... i am an old guy but i am a newbie in this hobby.... i listen schiit cable interconnect and a translucent cable and a radio schack cable and finally a Morrow cable.... The difference between some were night and day....this is enough to made my opinion.... But is the investment of thousand dollars necessary? its depend on the element quality of the chain and the synergy of each of this element.... the price of the cable is not the only factor ....


----------



## Redcarmoose

richard51 said:


> for me i decided the problem will be solved if i listen two different cable.... i am an old guy but i am a newbie in this hobby.... i listen schiit cable interconnect and a translucent cable and a radio schack cable and finally a Morrow cable.... The difference between some were night and day....this is enough to made my opinion.... But is the investment of thousand dollars necessary? its depend on the element quality of the chain and the synergy of each of this element.... the price of the cable is not the only factor ....





My friend lent me some solid silver wire interconnects. So unpacking my amp for the first time I used the borrowed cables and the sound was very treble and hard to pinpoint the sound-stage details. I ended up switching back to my $20 monster cables and kept using them for a year. So on first try the expensive cables sounded worse. I figure that silver is a bright sound and copper is a warm sound? The silver cables were just too bright.


----------



## richard51

redcarmoose said:


> My friend lent me some solid silver wire interconnects. So unpacking my amp for the first time I used the borrowed cables and the sound was very treble and hard to pinpoint the sound-stage details. I ended up switching back to my $20 monster cables and kept using them for a year. So on first try the expensive cables sounded worse. I figure that silver is a bright sound and copper is a warm sound? The silver cables were just too bright.


 

 i had the same experience with stock cable for hifiman he 400 and another cable for the hifiman he 500... question of taste and synergy... My best experience to date was Morrow interconnect, this cable for a ridiculous price(29 dollars)made  a big difference for me in the details of the sound ....


----------



## Redcarmoose

richard51 said:


> i had the same experience with stock cable for hifiman he 400 and another cable for the hifiman he 500... question of taste and synergy... My best experience to date was Morrow interconnect, this cable for a ridiculous price(29 dollars)made  a big difference for me in the details of the sound ....




It is whatever works I think. Price low cost of high cost is irrelevant as it's based on synergy only. I am a sucker for wanting to try new stuff. 


Like what about those cables that are a thin sheet of copper inside plastic bags. They look like the wind could break them coming in from an open window? Lol still I want to try em.


----------



## VTHokie83

Redcarmoose,
  
 Mapleshades makes cables with ribbons of copper in some cables, and thin copper wire strands in others.....very well thought of and well reviewed as well. I've never used them, but thought about it until I came across the Morrows. A link is here http://shop.mapleshadestore.com/departments.asp?dept=86


----------



## Rico613

I'm shopping for some RCA interconnects and came across VH Audio which is somewhere in Wisconsin.  I ordered their Pulsar 24 AWG shielded solid OCC silver cable and some WBT 210 silver RCA sockets for a new amp, but now I'm thinking about getting their Pulsar interconnects that use the same cable and WBT plugs.  It looks like they know what they are doing.  I'm glad I found them.  You can check out _VH Audio here_.


----------



## Redcarmoose

vthokie83 said:


> Redcarmoose,
> 
> Mapleshades makes cables with ribbons of copper in some cables, and thin copper wire strands in others.....very well thought of and well reviewed as well. I've never used them, but thought about it until I came across the Morrows. A link is here http://shop.mapleshadestore.com/departments.asp?dept=86




Thx, I always like innovative stuff.


----------



## HI-BIT

Late to the party in this thread but I did try a few cable suggestions. Cabledyne and Morrow, both priced fair. In my case power cords and XLR interconnects. The build quality of the Cabledyne is excellent and better than Morrow. Sonic wise Morrow was edgier and soundstage more vague. Cabledyne sharper focus and better depth. Results varied by placement between DAC and power amp and preamp. I kept the Cabledynes. I was most impressed with the Cabledyne power cords that most folks seem to like in this Forum. Anyway, JMO and FWIW.


----------



## mjmick54

Recently purchased two of Patrick Cullens crossover PC's for my W4S Dac 1 and STI500 was very pleased w/ the results. So, out of curiosity I emailed Patrick to see if he made crossover IC's and SC as they are not on the Cullen website and sure enough he does make them. I ordered a pair of balanced crossover IC's and I am absolutely thrilled w/ these IC's.. I have been listening to music for days now. They are just so right! totally balanced and all instruments get there full measure. Strings are sweet and horns have just the right brassiness,  bass is extended and quick.I have no affiliation w/ Cullen Cable just a happy customer. I will be returning to Cullen Cable to try Patrick's SC when I scrape up the cash,but right now I'm gonna listen to more tunes


----------



## HI-BIT

Back to this slow moving thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just a heads up: Cabledyne has a power cord sale going on now. Crazy cheap prices.
  
http://www.cabledyne.com/specials.html


----------



## derbigpr

Just wanted to add my experience with my new interconnects since it's literally the first time in my life that I really hear a difference between cables of any kind.  I got the Atlas Cable Element Integra RCA's, 0,5m long, for connecting a Musical Fidelity M1DAC into the Schiit Asgard 2, powering the Beyerdynamic T1's.  I really DO hear a difference clearly, when using my old Bandgridge RCA cables (like 10 dollar for 2 meters) the sound is good, on it's own, nothing is missing or sticking out as an obvious fault, but with the  Atlas, the sound is so much...better tuned so to speak, everything is more defined, better separated, more precisely spaces, the music just sounds more musical, and the bass is literally a couple of levels stronger. I can connect the Atlas on left channel and Bandridge onto the right channel and play a bass heavy track, and can literally feel that the bass is stronger on the side where Atlas is connected.  It's an excellent cable for the money (50€ for 0,5m), and also happens to be the cheapest one the company makes, which makes me want to try their higher end stuff. Even this cheap one uses their patented connectors that don't use any solder.  The cable also got an award for the best cable in class for 3 years in a row by Whathifi, now I see why.   Highest recommendation.


----------



## Rico613

Nice review.  I checked _Atlas Cable online_ . . . looks like they know what they're doing.


----------



## THAY BRAN

In my experience Synergistic Research make some of the best cabling
 If you are in the USA better for you as the second hand prices are excellent , in Europe they seem to hold their price due to rarity


----------



## Speedskater

In my experience Blue Jeans Cable make some of the best cabling!
 No magic, no mystery, just good engineering practice.


----------



## Rico613

I think Blue Jeans are good for the price.  When I tested a used set of AudioQuest Diamondback balanced interconnects against the Blue Jeans, the diamondbacks were obviously better.  When I tested AQ Columbia against the AQ Diamondbacks the Columbia blew the Diamondbacks away.  When I tested AQ Sky . . . oh, never mind . . . you get the idea.  I didn't get much more from the very expensive silver AQ cables until I upgraded the DAC to something insanely expensive.  My recommendation for anyone interested would be to get a set of used Audioquest Columbia cables.  These should be be fantastic for the price (maybe around $200 - $250).  They come up on Audiogon all the time, but I'd try to get a set with the more recent packaging (box instead of bag) and avoid anything that doesn't come with original packaging.  I know everyone has their favorites, I'm just sharing my experience with BJ and AQ.  Used cables on Audiogon have to be one of the better opportunities out there, they sell for a fraction of original prices.


----------



## Speedskater

The AudioQuest Diamondback is a very poor design for a balanced audio interconnect. Their design is very susceptible to Shield Current Induced Noise (SCIN).
  
*Shield-Current-Induced Noise -  *Current flowing on the shield of balanced audio cables will be converted to differential mode voltage on the signal pair by imperfections in cable construction.
 http://www.audiosystemsgroup.com/Shield_Current_Induced_Noise.pdf
 http://www.audiosystemsgroup.com/SCIN-2.pdf
 http://www.audiosystemsgroup.com/publish.htm


----------



## buson160man

screwdriver said:


> im using harmonic technology fantasy AC10 power cables for the dac /preamp and amp - power cord is about $200 each used
> for interconnects im using soundsilver trilogy II Cu interconnects  approx $129 1m pair


 

  I have a harmonic tech ac-11 power cord and it is a pretty decent power cable . While it is not what you call a cheap power cable it is not overpriced like a lot of the esoteric cables out there.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

Wong Kuan Wae of Singapore made this - what seems to be a 3 solid-cores interconnect.



 Another interconnect by Wong Kuan Wae of Singapore.  Superb clarity.



 A crystal copper and silver hybrid 3.5mm to RCA interconnect by Warren Lazibal.  Great body, detail and air.  



 Erei Chua of Singapore made this RCA - RCA interconnect.  Great body in the midrange. 



 Je'em Navarro made this for me out of Whiplash 8-wires (70% copper and 30% silver).  A little "slow" but it add midbass to the sound.




 8 wires of DHC Peptide v1 cable made by Je'em Navarro.  Forward, fast and full-bodied.


----------



## dmhenley

I now have 2 power cables from Cullen Cable in CA- the last was the Red copper cable - Great cable. Great price.


----------



## devilboy

I used to have the expensive "heavy hitters" from some of the big names: Synergistic, Kimber Sellect, Nordost, Audioquest. While some had an added sense of air and transparency, I'm actually getting the most enjoyment from JW Audio interconnects- the Reference Series (retail is like $360 for 1.5m pair! ) Every frequency excels and for some reason they seem to have the truest tone of any cable I've had. Solid core copper, cryogenically treated. these are the cables that made me stop looking. and frankly I've never been happier. I have no connection at all to JW audio. Just a very happy, content listener.

I I'm also achieving amazing results with Hidiamond P3 power cords. Granted they all go to an ExactPower EP 15A voltage regenerator but, just sayin. At around $300 used, they beat out other very expensive cords.


----------



## Rico613

^ JW Audio has an interesting design concept - using a twisted pair is very different than the industry norm.  I'll bet the bass extension on those is phenomenal.


----------



## dmhenley

I've also been using Anti-cable - in my 2 channel system - speaker wire. I haven't tried the power cable or interconnects yet.


----------



## devilboy

rico613 said:


> [COLOR=454434]^ JW Audio has an interesting design concept - using a twisted pair is very different than the industry norm.  I'll bet the bass extension on those is phenomenal.  [/COLOR]


I will say that it's seemingly the most accurate bass I've had in my system. VERY tight and fast, not bloaty or muddy at all. When called for, It goes incredibly deep. All of this while having the most beautiful and truthful tone of any cables I've had. It's available with the NEW Eichmann bullets. 
My ears and wallet wish I found JW Audio years ago, believe me.


----------



## Rico613

devilboy said:


> rico613 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ JW Audio has an interesting design concept - using a twisted pair is very different than the industry norm.  I'll bet the bass extension on those is phenomenal.
> ...


 

 Well, I was wrong about the twisted pair being an unusual design.  It's not.  I found others using the same Helix type pattern on interconnects.  Now I'm curious to check it out !


----------



## Steve Eddy

rico613 said:


> Well, I was wrong about the twisted pair being an unusual design.  It's not.  I found others using the same Helix type pattern on interconnects.  Now I'm curious to check it out !




Are you differentiating "twisted pair" from "helix"? If so, what's the difference?

se


----------



## Rico613

The JW Audio says they use a Helical design, but judging from the photos it looked more like a twisted pair.  I'm not expert, but In general I think a Helix pattern winds around a common center, whether it is really there or not.  
  

  
 A twisted pair would look more like this:  
  

  
 There are lots of interesting designs and photos on the _DIY Gallery thread_
  
 I'll be making up my own cables before long . . .


----------



## Steve Eddy

Ok. Without seeing the actual wire that's being called "helix" it's impossible to say for sure.

se


----------



## Speedskater

In a balanced interconnect, the virtue is that both wires are symmetrical in regard to external interference. That means that the interference signal has the same value on both conductors and cancel out in the input stage.
 In an unbalanced interconnect, it's hard to beat a coax.


----------



## Steve Eddy

speedskater said:


> In a balanced interconnect, the virtue is that both wires are symmetrical in regard to external interference. That means that the interference signal has the same value on both conductors and cancel out in the input stage.
> In an unbalanced interconnect, it's hard to beat a coax.




And it goes beyond symmetry. A twisted pair will also offer low inductance (i.e. a smaller loop area) which makes it less susceptible to interference from noise sources that are largely H field in nature. And a separate electrostatic shield is effective for E field interference. 

se


----------



## 35FLE

Anyone has experience with the Astell & Kern's PEF16 crystal cable 3.5mm interconnect?


----------



## sp3llv3xit

35fle said:


> Anyone has experience with the Astell & Kern's PEF16 crystal cable 3.5mm interconnect?


 
  
  
 I have both the PEF14 and PEF16.

 Midrange sounds a little soft and lean.   Treble air and that openness and extension are unrivaled.   If you like bass that is really textured and is presented with the mid-bass REALLY separated from the sub-bass, then this interconnect is perfect for you.


----------



## sp3llv3xit

I cut up the PEF13 into 6 equal strands.  Paired it with a Nordost and refashioned and reterminated it into a pair of RCA cables for my Hugo and a custom amp.

 The leaner midrange in the stock PEF13 has been corrected by the addition of the Nordost.


----------



## 35FLE

sp3llv3xit said:


> I have both the PEF14 and PEF16.
> 
> Midrange sounds a little soft and lean.   Treble air and that openness and extension are unrivaled.   If you like bass that is really textured and is presented with the mid-bass REALLY separated from the sub-bass, then this interconnect is perfect for you.


 
  
 Cheers, thanks for the feedback. I already ordered the PEF16 and will be used with my Hugo + Alo Rx + se846
  
 As the song goes "im totally addicted to bass"


----------



## 35FLE

35fle said:


> Cheers, thanks for the feedback. I already ordered the PEF16 and will be used with my Hugo + Alo Rx + se846
> 
> As the song goes "im totally addicted to bass"


 
  
 OMG what a difference the PEF16 interconnect makes, and sound stage is has significantly expanded, bass is well controlled and extended you can even hear it fade in and out with HD jazz recordings.
  
 Well worth the money!


----------



## sp3llv3xit

These can match the Crystal Cable PEF16, PEF13 for the run of their money.


  
 In terms of speed and detail, these RCA interconnects are superbly top class.


----------



## minutes

Cullen Cable makes awesome power cables and way affordable, too!!!


----------



## sahmen

Has anyone used the Shunyata Research Zitron Python AES/EBU cable before? If so, could you kindly post your impressions.  I personally am wondering what difference it would make if I were to connect my Emotiva ERC-3 CD player to my Yggy with it, without necessarily using Zitron Python cables everywhere else in my system.
  
  
  
 I have the same question about anti-cables level 3 reference and cullen AES/EBU cables


----------



## WilcoRoger

Hi, probably noob question, please bear with me.
  
 I have two SONY WM LOD cables - one is the Fiio L5 (https://www.amazon.ca/Fiio-L5-Line-Cable-Walkman) which has *max 0,1Ω* impendace and the Oyaide L25  (http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/chuya-online/item/107124/) which has a _"characteristic impendance"_ of *33Ω* and had a much higher price.
  
 My question is  - what's the deal with the high impendance LOD cable? What is the advantage of it?


----------



## i luvmusic 2

Is it suitable to use a COMPONENT VIDEO CABLE for AUDIO application?


----------



## Speedskater

End-to-end cable resistance is one thing and it can be approximated with a typical Digital Multi-meter Ohms scale. The DC value and the audio frequency AC value will be almost the same.
 While Radio Frequency Characteristic Impedance is another thing. It doesn't really kick in until above 100 kHz. It can not be measured with a DMM. It has nothing to do with analog audio.


----------

